# Stalling problem during hard exceleration



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

I reused the stock air box but instead of using the drop in filter,I left it off and I used a cone type filter and put it in the opening of the air box. I made sure it was all sealed up and put the elbow back on and tightened everything up. I took the car for a ride and noticed an improved performance feel. I was actually spinning second on a roll. Suddenly after it warmed up I noticed when I punched it the car stalled and when I let off the throttle, it came back to life. I punch it and it stalled again and again when ever I got floored the throttle. Once I let off the throttle, it drives normal. No check engine light. So Im wondering if it is not sealed up as good as I thought, or the computer need to be reset due to the engine receiving air from a different source that its not used to. If it is not sealed properly, I will buy a stock type drop in filter and cut out the rest of the filter and use the seal to properly seal up the box. I dont want to use my K&N filter as the test mule, or the computer does not like the way the air is flowing into the mass air. Im assuming the air inside the box gives an additional pool of air for the engine. Im just wondering what other think could be the problem.I will put every thing back to the way I had it to make sure nothing else is wrong------Danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

this is where I put the filter----danfigg


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

May I need ask, but did you do anything with the CAI sensor? unplugged? 
usually the condition you describe and the changes you made makes it sound like it might be out or unplugged. Just guessin'


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

No i plugged the mass air back in. I thought that the plug might be bad as well, but I will check to make sure its plugged in properly----danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you'd get a check engine light with that although it may still come on later. It could be an air leak or oil on the MAF. It's not getting that much of a difference in air to cause a problem. If you still have a problem buy some spray MAF cleaner and carefully clean the MAF sensor off.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Just a thought.... could it be due to the traction control kicking in? (it fits the symptoms if you are spinning the tires)...try turning traction control off!


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

68 this was a complete stall and and as i let off the gas it comes back. I definately had the TC off. I just got my drop in filter and will seal it all up again and take it for a ride and see what happens-----Danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Problem solved, I used the drop in filter and it ran good. I ripped out the paper element and she woke up. checked all the connections and I also found that the rubber connectto flipped under the clamp and I had an air leak for sure there as well. So now I have a cone type filter at the end of the air box and I used the remainder of the drop in filter without the paper as the gasket to seal the box. I am now getting cooler air from within the bumper and headlights. I will also see if I can isolate that area from getting head from the engine bay as well. Thanks for all your help it definately sent me in the right direction----danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd return it back to stock. I doubt your getting anything out of that setup.

It just 'sounds' faster.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I also think you haven't really changed anything. The gains from a filter would be next to nothing and the stock box probably did a better job of isolating air as much as it can be from that placement. There is no significant air coming from the headlight. The stock system uses air from that little vent on the radiator cover and some holes under the box. You're still getting air from the same places.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

The other option is to get a hood with true RamAir for our stock boxes. The Banshee Hood comes in either fiberglass or carbon fiber and the front hood scoops are open ducted to fit the hole in the cowl cover that feeds the air box. The attaching hose from the box bottom and the lower side of the cowl opening efficiently ducts this cold fresh air from the hood scoops directly into the box. Additionally the rear facing ducts on the hood also are open to help with engine heat escape. Here is a pic and source.
GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood - PFYC.com


----------



## blesak (Nov 17, 2012)

thanks for all the information guys

forum indonesia
indonesia community
iklan gratis
web directory


----------

